# The Corpulent Thunder Thighs! - by Iam Unknown (~BBW, Fantasy)



## coyote wild (Jun 27, 2007)

_~BBW, Fantasy - _The adventures of a teenage superheroine in a supersize costume.
*
** The Corpulent Thunder Thighs!*

* by Iam Unknown*​ 
* Issue #1
Attack of the Zombie Queen!*

_My name is Chloe Clarke. I used to be a normal high school student - climbing the top of the social pyramid, my blonde hair and petite figure helping me to rise faster than most students, until one day I was hit by a beam from what they call a molecular disruptor. It left me with some…side effects.

I now have the ability to emit a sonic boom, repelling anything in my path. I also have the power to fire electricity from my hands and fingertips. However, I can only do those things when I’m in my “fat form.” Yup, the molecular disruptor also left me with the ability to become obese (420 pounds to be exact).

So, now I use my gifts to defend my peers that want nothing more than to get in and out of high school without being ridiculed. They call me Thunder Thighs. These are my adventures…_

=============================

The clock on the wall above the white board ticked by more slowly than usual. I didn’t even care anymore whether it was obvious that I was focusing on it and not the teacher, Ms. Bramford. She wasn’t going to fail me - I’m the captain of the cheerleading squad. 

It often amuses me that while there are things I can only do as Thunder Thighs, there are also things I can only do as Chloe Clarke, like be a cheerleader. I could just imagine the squad trying to heave my fattened form upwards; bony, girly fingers sinking into the soft flesh of my big ass, their combined strengths only lifting me centimeters above the ground. And finally, we all come tumbling down and there I am, with five skinny legs of varying ethnicity wriggling from beneath my mountainous body.

I giggled out loud at the thought.

“It’s deliciously evil, isn’t it?” a throaty, girl’s whisper said to my right.

I turned and found Dawn Malassi’s disinterested, pale face; her slender head cocked to one side. One eye was covered by long, red bangs; her black roots - a vortex of darkness.

“It’s delicious, all right,” I said in an attempt to lighten the mood.

“Go ahead; make your jokes, Princess. We all die, some time,” she replied.

I cocked an eyebrow at her, sort of hurt. The differences between Chloe Clarke and Thunder Thighs aren’t always humorous. I’ve saved Dawn from some pretty harsh situations before. One of them involved her hanging dangerously high above the parking lot from the window of the girl’s bathroom. I put all three girls in the principal’s office that very afternoon. I probably saved her _life_. 

No, _Thunder Thighs_ probably saved her life. _I_, Chloe Clarke, am a representation of the enemy. _I’m_ not to be trusted. So, there we were, the victim attacking the hero. This dual life thing is tough.

The bell rang. I tensed my shoulders and my attention flew to the clock. Dawn kept her gaze on me. I slipped my arm through the strap of my book bag and picked up my purse. As I left the room, I saw that Dawn hadn’t moved an inch &#8211; the students all left around her.

I hoped she would snap out of her funk.

My gaze still watching her as I left, I bumped into a friend of mine outside: Tia Sanders. Actually, it was more than a bump. We collided. I fell back on my ass, and so did Tia.

“Sorry, Tee,” I said, rubbing my head. “I wasn’t watching where I was going.”

“It’s okay,” she said. “Neither was I. I was watching Brian Greene.”

I reached out and grabed Tia’s arm. She grabed mine too, and at the same time, we puledl, rising off of each other’s strength.

“Were you looking for me?” I asked dusting off my ass.

“Yeah, we’re going to the cemetery behind the school tonight, wanna come?”

“Why are you going to the cemetery?” I asked her, a little amused.

“Because Adrian is friends with this kid Senghar and his dad owns that property.”

“I thought churches owned cemeteries.”

“Look, anyone can own cemeteries, but that’s not important. Are you in, or are you out?”

At that moment, I saw Dawn pass behind Tia. She gazed at me with dark eyes and displayed a hellish grin. Suddenly, I felt afraid of her. I began to worry that she’d do something to hurt someone…or herself. Well, that was our last class, so she wouldn’t be doing anything that day.

“Clo!” Tia called, demanding my attention.

“Yeah, sure, I’ll go,” I agreed, happy to be able to have fun and relax for once.

====================================

It was about 3:46 that afternoon. We were sitting under a patch of trees that shaded some of the tombstones. It was kind of a cool place to hang while we talked. Adrian had his arms around Tia’s tiny waist and was spinning her around in circles.

Senghar was using one of the headstones as a chair as he talked to me.

While his parents hailed from India, Senghar was born here, so he didn’t really have an accent. His skin was dark and he was pretty muscular from being on the wrestling team. He had short, spiky black hair. Basically, he was hot.

“Yeah, most people think it’s weird that an Indian family owns a graveyard and not a convenience store of some kind,” he said, smiling that handsome smile. 

“Yeah, but once you give in to stereotypes, you’ll just add to the number of people that just make the world suck,” I answered.

“Couldn’t have said it better, myself,” he said. “You know, it’s kind of strange. The dirt on some of the graves seems like it’s been disturbed. But other than that, everything seems fine.”

“That _is_ strange,” I said, feeling thoroughly freaked out.

Just then, I saw Dawn pass between some trees in the distance. _What is she doing here?_ I wondered. But then I realized that it didn’t matter! It was my chance to try and reason with her as Thunder Thighs. Maybe she would listen to the person that actually saved her life.

“If you don’t mind, I want to do a little exploring by myself,” I said, trying my hardest to sound natural.

“Be my guest,” he said, motioning behind him and to the area where I saw Dawn.

I stood up and smiled. “Thanks,” I said and walked past him.

I waited until I was in a secure place &#8211; behind some trees, a few hundred yards away. I began to strip down to my costume. It was a suit that hung loose around me. But I was about to grow into it.

I visualized and felt the buzzing sensation begin in my stomach and travel to my fingertips. It was followed by a warmth that spread from the same origin. My ass began to fill first, spreading with fat. I felt the various parts of my costume brush against my skin as it moved to find its right place on my shape.

My belly fattened beneath my swelling breasts. The sides of my costume pushed into my hips, causing my flesh to peek over the waistband. My belly spilled forward, over my waist. The underside of my belly lowered slightly until it was just above the tops of my thick thighs.

When the growth stopped, I was 420 pounds. I threw on my black wig and Zorro-style mask, and stepped from behind the tree.

I saw Dawn standing amongst some grave stones, her head lowered. I approached her slowly, hoping not to scare her.

“Dawn?” I called.

Her head slowly rose. She turned her neck and looked over her shoulders at me. 

“You really shouldn’t be here,” she said.

“Why not? I just wanted to see how your were doing since…well, you know.”

“How’ve I been? Why don’t you ask those dumb broads and their jerk friends? Maybe _they_ can tell you how much they torment me, because I’ve lost count.”

“What’re you talking about? I saved you from them, so they’d stop bothering you.”

“Well you only made it worse!” she turned to face me. “Now, they torment me for being under your &#8216;protection.’ It’s worse than being called a teacher’s pet!”

“But...” I tried to say, shocked at what I was hearing. “I helped.”

“No! No, you didn’t! You made it worse! But it’s okay. Because I’ve been studying hardcore witchcraft. I’ve been reading on controlling the dead. And I’ve been practicing.” The ground began to rumble.

A green hand shot up from out of the ground. The fingernails were jagged. The hand was distorted and it almost immediately began to feel around for support. It pushed up from the dirt and the earth crumbled around it. His eyes were yellow with no pupils, and his face hung in a sorrowful disposition. He stood there, slowly swaying back and forth on weak legs.

“Dawn, look out!” I shouted, getting into a battle stance.

I soon realized that she was laughing. 

“Are you kidding me? I’m _controlling_ it, my dear. It does whatever I think!”

“And what are you thinking of doing with it?” I asked, not turning my attention away from the zombie.

“I was thinking how great it would be controlling those who’ve wronged me. And I was thinking of ways I could do that. And I was thinking: my, they would have to be dead!” 

Her smile sent shivers down my spine.

“I can’t let you do that,” I said, sternly.

“That’s too bad. I wonder if you’ll still have those nifty little powers as a corpse!”

And with that the deafening sound of crumbling rocks and dirt signified the arrival of a handful of zombies.

And before I knew it, I was surrounded.

“Destroy her,” Dawn commanded.

I reached my hands outward and lightning danced from my chubby fingertips to four of the zombies in front of me. They twitched momentarily but continued to march forward.

I decided to go for the source, but as soon as I saw a window to Dawn in the crowd of the undead, the gap was closed.

I pulled my arms inward and bent slightly at the knees. I quickly shot up and extended my arms, sending a shockwave that rippled the atmosphere around us. 

I wasn’t surrounded anymore.

But more zombies closed in, stepping over the ones that were closing in before. I glanced around, searching desperately for Dawn. She was nowhere to be found. Did she have to be near the zombies to control the zombies?

I got my answer that instant when all the undead simply dropped to the ground. I was left alone with a group of dead bodies.

“Yeouch.” was all I could think to say.

=========================================

The next morning at school, there were cops stationed all over the place. I had gone to the principal, warning administration of Dawn’s behavior. I didn’t tell them the whole story, of course. Just that she had made some threats.

I still had a little while before class began for the day, so I decided to lend my services as Thunder Thighs. The administration and the cops would never allow it, but they didn’t have to know.

I walked atop the buses, looking into the mass sea of students for Dawn’s face. I went unnoticed by anyone. The morning was still dark. Plus the students were mostly too tired to raise their heads to look up.

Suddenly, I heard a scream and began running toward the sound. Each 420-pound footfall left a dent in the shape of my foot in the roof of the buses. My thighs jiggled, my belly swayed, my ass cheeks see-sawed. All other students ran screaming from the sound.

“Go get the police!” I called into the crowd of hysterical students, hoping someone would hear and act on it.

I reached the sound and looked down from the top of the bus. I saw a zombie standing over Jessica Jones, one of the girls in my cheerleading squad. She was unconscious on the asphalt.

The students around that area had dispersed from fear. I leapt down from the bus and landed next to the zombie. It looked up at me and snarled.

“Speak for yourself, handsome,” I said and flicked my wrist. The zombie flew back, into the grille of the bus. It fell to the ground in a heap.

I bent over and gently shook Jessica. “Are you all right?”

She moaned and rubbed her head. “I think I’ll be okay.” She raised her gaze to meet mine. “What was that thing?”

“A pawn. Now, get out of here!”

With that, Jessica ran towards the school, leaving me in a maze of buses. I could hear the shuffling and moaning all around me. Far down the line of buses, Dawn stepped from behind one and into the aisle with me.

“My dear Fat-ass. Always ready to defend the defenseless. I thought you fought _against_ people like Jessica Jones,” Dawn mocked.

“I fight anyone stupid enough to look for trouble in my school!” I sent a shockwave down the aisle towards her. The buses rocked in a wave as the sonic blast passed them. Before it reached her, zombies jumped out from behind the buses and took the brunt of the blow.

There was a heap of bodies at Dawn’s feet, her stance unchanged. “Once I kill you, you’ll be nothing more than one of my soldiers!” she continued talking as she began walking toward me. “I will use your powers to subdue the others and once they die I will make them behave!”

“You can’t &#8216;make’ people do anything!” I replied. “That’s the beauty of free will!”

“They’ve lost all privileges of free will!” she shouted, angrily.

“Says who?” I demanded.

“Says me: Dawn of the Dead! I _am_ the Zombie Queen!”

A chorus of moans echoed from behind me, and I spun around to an army of undead. I fired a powerful shockwave at the ground that catapulted me into the air. I landed on the top of a bus and immediately used the high vantage point and jumped toward Dawn.

I pulled my round, chubby fist back and swung it at her as I came down, landing a punch directly to the side of her face. She stumbled back as I hit the ground and rolled into a crouching position. I was immediately up again and bounding toward her. She spun around, pulling her fist back, but I fired a sonic wave that sent her flying. She crashed into the crowd of her “soldiers,” and they all fell to the ground.

I could no longer see Dawn under the mass of bodies, but she wasn’t missing for long. She was soon lifted above the army’s heads and she was standing on her subjects’ shoulders. They marched forth, Dawn’s eyes almost glowing red, her razor sharp, sinister grin displayed for all the world to see.

“Join us! We need your power!” her voice bellowed.

“You want my power?!” I called. “Here, take it!” 

I swung my flabby arms around and clapped my hands hard. A tremendous sonic blast spread forth, demolishing the dead bodies like bowling pins, sending Dawn falling to the asphalt. I immediately followed up with an underhanded toss of lightning. The blast slammed into Dawn, sending her flying back into the side of a bus.

She fell to her ass and fell to the side, passed out. I stood over her and looked down. Unfortunately, my giant stomach eclipsed her and I had to step back a little bit to actually see her.

I heard the militaristic clapping of feet and knew that the cops had arrived.

It wasn’t until then I realized that the sun had been out for a while. I turned and faced an army of police officers. “Sorry, but I did my part. _You _ guys clean it up!” and with that, I fired another sonic wave into the ground, launching myself off into the distance.

======================================

It wasn’t until later that week that I was walking in the halls between classes that I saw Senghar at his locker. He looked upset.

“Hey,” I said, approaching him. “What’s going on?”

“Hey, Chloe. The whole situation with Dawn Malassi got the loved ones of the deceased all riled up. My family is trying to sort out a number of lawsuits now. I can’t believe she uprooted so many bodies! She completely ruined us!”

“I’m sorry, Senghar. If there’s anything I can do, just let me know,” I said, feeling helpless.

“Thanks, Chloe. I’ll see you around.” And with that, he slammed his locker and I watched him walk down the hall to his class.

Unfortunately, you can’t control the actions of others. Attempting to do so can only make matters worse. People are just going to have to learn to coexist and understand the value of a human life. Because if we don’t, terrible things can happen. But I guess that’s why there are people like me &#8211; _the Corpulent Thunder Thighs!_


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 13, 2020)

Please continue this wonderfull story. Thunderous thighs have always been a favorite of mine


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Sep 5, 2021)

If only woman like that really existed. I do not need sonic shock features but a woman who is thin agile and can be 420 mass is so IDEAL.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 5, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> If only woman like that really existed. I do not need sonic shock features but a woman who is thin agile and can be 420 mass is so IDEAL.


I see thunder thighs almost daily walking/waddling in and out of the restaurant I work at, a few of which I know they're names.


----------

